# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Is MMOGlider back? What bot is the best one, at the moment?(Levling/farming bots)

## jossa90

So I was just checking out the mmoglider webpage. for fun, as I have done the last couple of years. and then I suddenly noticed that some person had updated it. 
I am not 100% sure if it. The link that I entered was "mmoglider.org" 

But I have also been looking at bots such as mmomimic. etc.
I have been thinking about, starting out boting again some time. but I am not sure, if it is safe enough. and what bots that I can trusts.
as much as I used to trust mmoglider that is.

so what I am trying to ask here is:
1. Is "mmoglider.org" the same as the original bot, wowglider/mmoglider?
2. Is there any recommended bots for levling/farming out there? 


Thanks for any answers, that I might get.

----------


## ~OddBall~

Ok to answer your questions:
1) mmoglider.org IS NOT MMOGLIDER. They are apparently MMOMimic trying to profit off of the glider name. Glider has shut down permanently and will not ever return, it is sad but true.
2) Yes there are, HonorBuddy is the best all around at the moment, but there are also some good alternatives many of which are free, such as Lazy Bot and also check out Cybot. Make sure you have a thorough browse through the Bots & Programs section though and you'll see the main bots that people are using.

On a side-note, STEER WELL CLEAR OF MIMIC, it is a terrible company with:
1) Shocking knowledge about programming and account protection
2) No respect for customers whatsoever, they have used their bots in the past to infiltrate users computers to create botnets to take down competitor bot sites (no solid proof of this but lots of claims)
3) Dirty tactics such as using the mmoglider name, and #2 etc.
4) Their bot is shit house in comparison to everything else out there half of which is free.

Good luck with your search for a bot BEROVSKIII!!!!

-ODD

----------


## jossa90

Thanks for the quick reply. Il'l look abit more around then. Honorbuddy sounds more like, a bg bot, but il'l check it out anyways  :Smile:  

Hmm, I see! I won't try mmomimic then, you get there if you type .net, however if you type .org you get to another page that calls them self mmoglider. but there is no forum or anything, so it is probably not the original page. sadly...

Anyways, do you know of A bot that you can have in the background while you do other stuff? Like it was in Glider, so that you could have several accounts up. Or just that you can do other stuff, while your bot is farming on your computer?

----------


## ~OddBall~

> Thanks for the quick reply. Il'l look abit more around then. Honorbuddy sounds more like, a bg bot, but il'l check it out anyways  
> 
> Hmm, I see! I won't try mmomimic then, you get there if you type .net, however if you type .org you get to another page that calls them self mmoglider. but there is no forum or anything, so it is probably not the original page. sadly...
> 
> Anyways, do you know of A bot that you can have in the background while you do other stuff? Like it was in Glider, so that you could have several accounts up. Or just that you can do other stuff, while your bot is farming on your computer?


Don't let the name fool you, Honorbuddy is definitely not just a bg bot. Honorbuddy can quest, run instances, farm minerals/herbs/rep, grind, use flying mounts, use auction house, mailbox etc. runs in background, a lot of good profiles that are 1-60,60-70,70-80,80-85 etc. which are theoretically one click so in other words it will change locations to grind/quest automatically when you change level etc.
The bot is pretty damn powerful, can do a lot more than glider could back in the day.

----------


## jossa90

> Don't let the name fool you, Honorbuddy is definitely not just a bg bot. Honorbuddy can quest, run instances, farm minerals/herbs/rep, grind, use flying mounts, use auction house, mailbox etc. runs in background, a lot of good profiles that are 1-60,60-70,70-80,80-85 etc. which are theoretically one click so in other words it will change locations to grind/quest automatically when you change level etc.
> The bot is pretty damn powerful, can do a lot more than glider could back in the day.


Sounds pretty much like MMOGlider and more then!
Questing was something that I almost just dreamt of, a bot doing for me.
I asume that I should buy a seperate account, for botting tho. So that my main account hopefully won't get banned.
btw, how is it in PvP? Is it actually good at it? or, does it just run around doing random stuff?(I don't have that impression, just asking to be sure)

----------


## dayloon

No honorbuddy isn't good at PVP (despite it's name).

----------


## trinity04

Another Bot option is Bots et Hacks World of Warcraft indétectable -- MMOLazy Fast development, and getting many Projects up and running.

----------


## DarkLinux

That's hack0s site. He is the scum of the botting community. He sells Minic bots. The best crap China can sell... Never use it lolz

Funny things lols I did the GUI of that bot 

hack0si's Channel - YouTube


The real site is http://mimicusa.com/ <- Real China Seller

----------


## ~OddBall~

The way HB PvP works is decent, it has random paths mapped out for battlegrounds and can perform tasks and attacks people, yet people always seem to have a bit of trouble with it. Personally I found it fine.

----------


## DarkLinux

Only problem is it finds the best path possible and if more then 2 people are using HB in a battleground then you will overlap many times. I have had to stop and re q for a battle ground b/c of other HB running over top of me, move for move.  :Frown:  I think they need to do a little more randomization and not always use the best path possible. I use HB for randoms, you can level from 16 to 85 in under 2 weeks.

----------


## NeBz

Or well, you could do the thing that i am doing.
Since the HonorBuddy PvP makes you wanna pull out your hair, im using 2 bots.

HonorBuddy, i am using for > Dungeoning, Questing, and just leveling in general.

HonorBuddy is a bloody lovely bot, i give you that, but its stupid as a rock with it comes to pvp, imo. Atleast the thing with "picking the best route" makes it run atop of other people, which will most likely get your account flagged pretty darn fast.
However, its ability to quest makes it far superior to alot of other bots on the market. It DOES require some babysitting if you level by a questing profile, so dont think that you can turn it on and go partying for 8 hours, for chances are that it will be stuck/dead, w/e, when you come back again. But if you just help it get out of some simple things sometimes, it will level your characters bloody fast. Just keep in mind that you WILL have to do something manual sometimes, or just make it do a dungeon/BG from time to time, or else it will probably be banned because of its "static" questing
Another good thing about HB, is the tripwire ofcourse, which was probably wise of them to code into the bot, since it is indeed injection based.
Also, the Custom Classes are worth gold, im sure that you can read a little more about that on their forums.
Did i mention that you wont have to set up anything on your char, such as put abilities on your bars and such? HB take care of all that for you.

PiRoX, i am using for PvP and farming, since it has some real good profiles for that. But keep in mind that it does not use Navmesh, or Ppather, and therefor will always run the same waypoints, unless, ofcourse that the profile that you are using, are made with serveral different paths, which most of the profiles on the forums are not.
Therefor, i will recommend(if you want to pvp with it) you to buy one of the "private" profile packs with alot of different paths, and to avoid running atop of other botters, or simply do the profiles yourself, but keep ind mind that making a proper PvP profile with PiRoX is a shitload of work.
Pirox does have tripwire, however the bot is using keystrokes for interaction with wow, UNLESS you enable CTM for its pathing.
I regret that PiRoX's combat system is a little shitty, but it does the job if a proper combatrotation is used, also you will have to put all abilities/macroes manually onto the bars, and configure some stuff yourself.

I could probably write an entire bloody novelle about this, but i believe that i've written enough for now, i hope that it will give you an idea of what to pick.
There is alot of bots on the market, but if i could recommend any, it would be the two above.(Comming from a guy thats been botting with various bots since 2008 )

-
NeBz

----------


## Wtfluxx

How great are the risks of getting caught using HonorBuddy?

----------


## OxTheFrench

Wow-robot is the best, i use it i love it!

Wow-Robot - Bot for World of Warcraft

----------


## Phygar

> Wow-robot is the best, i use it i love it!
> 
> Wow-Robot - Bot for World of Warcraft


Why do all the spammers look the same? They all have html acronyms in their posts and they always post stupid, short messages like that

----------


## Bean007

Just incase you guys didn't know but Pirox's so done. They 2 have been shut down by blizz. Anybody know where to get a good fishing bot for 3.3.5 litch or 4.0.6 cata?

----------

